# 2018 Elite Ritual



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

That break over looks.....


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

So a 2018 Option that's cheaper? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks PJ. The last inch or two of the draw cycle, looked like Darren got stuck in mud a bit. What are your thoughts on the end of the draw cycle on this bow?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

enkriss said:


> That break over looks.....



Exactly my thoughts. May be the extreme letoff giving that appearance. If it peaks and drops like that imagine what that would feel like on the let down. But I will remain open minded until I can actually draw one back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope the draw cycle feels better than it appears.
Love the specs..................


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like a nice bow with solid specs. Make it a reasonable price and it will definitely sell well.


----------



## P.J. Reilly (Jun 23, 2015)

nicko said:


> Thanks PJ. The last inch or two of the draw cycle, looked like Darren got stuck in mud a bit. What are your thoughts on the end of the draw cycle on this bow?


I don't know. I think that's just his normal draw. If you watch him in competition, he always checks his peep right before he hits full draw. I shot this bow with a wrist strap release, and I didn't notice anything harsh about the end.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the input PJ.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

scottie/pa said:


> looks like a nice bow with solid specs. Make it a reasonable price and it will definitely sell well.


msrp 999$.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like it....the grip looks very nice i like the bigger flat more upright grips


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The grip is changed from the Option series, correct?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

P.J. Reilly said:


> I don't know. I think that's just his normal draw. If you watch him in competition, he always checks his peep right before he hits full draw. I shot this bow with a wrist strap release, and I didn't notice anything harsh about the end.


Yeah but he didn't have a peep on that bow and he did this multiple times. 

Darrin looks sad. C'mon man, get excited.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Well done Elite.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I don't believe it will feel bad on the let down if you customize the let-off on the lower end. I like the ability to shoot around 70-75%. I've did this with a few of my Athens bows and the feel on the letdown of even moving the stops 1/8" makes a ton of difference.




X-file said:


> Exactly my thoughts. May be the extreme letoff giving that appearance. If it peaks and drops like that imagine what that would feel like on the let down. But I will remain open minded until I can actually draw one back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like a great bow. I can't wait to shoot it!!!


----------



## P.J. Reilly (Jun 23, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> Yeah but he didn't have a peep on that bow and he did this multiple times.
> 
> Darrin looks sad. C'mon man, get excited.


You are correct he didn't have a peep on this bow, but if you watch the pros, it doesn't matter what they draw. They do the same thing every time regardless of the bow or what's on it.


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

they said the draw cycle was like the energy series!!! I don't seem to ever remember looking like I had to **** at the last two inches of draw, all these bows draw cycles are garbage now.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

spyderGelement said:


> they said the draw cycle was like the energy series!!! I don't seem to ever remember looking like I had to **** at the last two inches of draw, all these bows draw cycles are garbage now.


And this is why you'll see more and more archers with elbow problems.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh Please!^^^^ You guys haven't even shot it yet and you're saying the draw cycle is rough. Go shoot it then complain if you really have a need to. Lol


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

IClark said:


> Oh Please!^^^^ You guys haven't even shot it yet and you're saying the draw cycle is rough. Go shoot it then complain if you really have a need to. Lol


Yeah I wouldn't get too excited because one guy makes a bow look rough. I have a couple friends I shoot with that can make an Evolve cam look rough.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> Yeah I wouldn't get too excited because one guy makes a bow look rough. I have a couple friends I shoot with that can make an Evolve cam look rough.


hahahaha


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Here we go with the haters. They know how the draw is by watching one guy draw it!!!!!!!!!! LOL give me a break!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

markman said:


> Here we go with the haters. They know how the draw is by watching one guy draw it!!!!!!!!!! LOL give me a break!


S.S.D.B(ow)....


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

This sight has went downhill bad. Everyone thinks they are are a pro shooter or an engineer. Anyway also looks like they have some new stabilizers out by the looks of the one in the video.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Do we really expect an elite with an IBO of 335 to have a harsh draw cycle? I sure wouldn't jump to a conclusion on that one. Especially with a 6 3/4 brace 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> And this is why you'll see more and more archers with elbow problems.


Lol, yes because they are all forced to shoot higher poundage than is comfortable. HA!


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Meat Missle said:


> Do we really expect an elite with an IBO of 335 to have a harsh draw cycle? I sure wouldn't jump to a conclusion on that one. Especially with a 6 3/4 brace
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


UMMM, i'd say impulses and options. Those cams are stiff and hump, hopefully this cycle is more like an energy 35 or synergy or pulse would be very nice. I would also take a bowtech comfort setting draw cycle as well, very easy and smooth! Guess we will see how they are next month.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks great, can't wait to shoot it!
If it's a mix of the Energy and Option bows it could be one of the best 2 track bows ever made.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

CAB007 said:


> UMMM, i'd say impulses and options. Those cams are stiff and hump, hopefully this cycle is more like an energy 35 or synergy or pulse would be very nice. I would also take a bowtech comfort setting draw cycle as well, very easy and smooth! Guess we will see how they are next month.


Impulses were 340 IBO.

I wonder if these cams were made just for this bow as well. :wink:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

IClark said:


> Oh Please!^^^^ You guys haven't even shot it yet and you're saying the draw cycle is rough. Go shoot it then complain if you really have a need to. Lol


I don't think PJ will be back. LOL Probably thinking "fu-ged-a-baddit"!!!


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

enkriss said:


> That break over looks.....


Oh yeah haha I saw that where it almost looked like he was struggling to get it over...Elite has drifted far away from what made people love their bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> Impulses were 340 IBO.
> 
> I wonder if these cams were made just for this bow as well. :wink:


Yep impulse was 6 inch and 343

Option 6 was in the 340s as well

I'll admit I've never handled an option 7 so I can't comment there

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Meat Missle said:


> Do we really expect an elite with an IBO of 335 to have a harsh draw cycle? I sure wouldn't jump to a conclusion on that one. Especially with a 6 3/4 brace
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Exactly... No way they are putting out a harsh drawing bow this year. No way

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh? Have been tons of options in this realm of specs forever.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Gosh, bunch of idiots on this site. PJ said that is just Darrin's draw routine. It is not an indication of the bow's draw cycle. But, continue to bash a bow you haven't shot.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Huh? Have been tons of options in this realm of specs forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think he was being sarcastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Huh? Have been tons of options in this realm of specs forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shh.. don't ruin his excitement.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

AZSpaniol said:


> I think he was being sarcastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...duh on my part...lol. Only thing I am bummed about is it looks like only black limbs again this year. Come on elite how about some matching kuiu Verde limbs for my new bow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

One more and done...dealer said they won't be available until January.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man, that bow visualizer on Elite's website is awful. Like 2001 playstation graphics.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/EliteArchery/videos/10156908050368136/


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry guys. I couldn't resist.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^^lol!!!!!!!!!!! Smoooooth.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

You all know that all the comments and perspectives given so far are moot until Predator gives us his thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

At 335 it better not be harsh...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

pbuck said:


> You all know that all the comments and perspectives given so far are moot until Predator gives us his thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it! Lol


----------



## slickbilly-d (Jul 13, 2017)

Is elite struggling? Plastic limb pockets? Lol


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

Black limbs only?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

jakep567 said:


> I like it....the grip looks very nice i like the bigger flat more upright grips


me tooo!! ^^^


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

spyderGelement said:


> they said the draw cycle was like the energy series!!! I don't seem to ever remember looking like I had to **** at the last two inches of draw, all these bows draw cycles are garbage now.


How much better can it be than an E32?? Not much is my guess. Find an E32 for sale for cheap and go shoot. Just a suggestion.


----------



## bowshootn70 (Oct 15, 2017)

Jesus , where did all these engineers come from? They can tell what a draw cycle is by one guy with an unorthodox drawing the bow. Why don’t “All” the knowit all’s and backyard engineers get together and form 1/4th of a brain and build your own bow? Wow.,,,that’s all you can say is ,,wow


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

I like what I see id love to shoot 
one and make my mind up, but its hard to improve on the 35


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a nice bow to me


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

They're not plastic limb pockets. Why don't people quit making accusations and go shoot one before they mouth off.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

> Is elite struggling? Plastic limb pockets? Lol


They're not plastic limb pockets. Why don't people quit making accusations and go shoot one before they mouth off.


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't go through all the responses, so someone might have mentioned this. I think he is shaking a little because of how slow he is drawing the bow. I know I do the same thing when I am drawing, I go slow which makes me shake a little.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

bowshootn70 said:


> Jesus , where did all these engineers come from? They can tell what a draw cycle is by one guy with an unorthodox drawing the bow. Why don’t “All” the knowit all’s and backyard engineers get together and form 1/4th of a brain and build your own bow? Wow.,,,that’s all you can say is ,,wow


I can't find my CNC

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like me the first coupke times I draw a new bow and am a little unsure of the cycle.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

like other mentioned, I cannot imagine this bow not being really smooth drawing, it's on my list of bows I will shoot before I buy one, I like the specs, and it's a very sharp looking bow too. I bet this will be a popular one, look forward to shooting it.

I guess I should check their site, but what's the mass weight and color options?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> like other mentioned, I cannot imagine this bow not being really smooth drawing, it's on my list of bows I will shoot before I buy one, I like the specs, and it's a very sharp looking bow too. I bet this will be a popular one, look forward to shooting it.
> 
> I guess I should check their site, but what's the mass weight and color options?


4.3 lbs, same colors as last year I believe.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm sure it's a nice bow but in looking at all the models on the website that are so similar no wonder dealers are dropping them-----their product line is a hot mess. They need to cut the line by 50 percent at a minimum


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> 4.3 lbs, same colors as last year I believe.


thank you!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are all these 36-38's?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

If it draws like the new echelon target bow it will be smooth as butter ! I was at the shop today shooting the echelon and that is one of the nicest bows on feel I have ever shot ! Really quiet and smooth ! I hope this one is like that . I hope elite has learned from there mistakes last year !


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice looking bow and I hope they do well with it.

It is nice to have options!!!


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

I bet i look the same way when i draw my bow


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

cant wait to shoot it, almost bought a triax and still may, but I'm glad I'm waiting to shoot the ritual b4 I for I buy anything


----------



## slickbilly-d (Jul 13, 2017)

IClark said:


> They're not plastic limb pockets. Why don't people quit making accusations and go shoot one before they mouth off.


Well it was a joke, bc just like the Triax, it’s getting semi- bashed before anybody’s been to the shop to shoot it. And the plastic limb pocket threads were over the top.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

RAYHUNTS said:


> I didn't go through all the responses, so someone might have mentioned this. I think he is shaking a little because of how slow he is drawing the bow. I know I do the same thing when I am drawing, I go slow which makes me shake a little.


Looks like the draw length is way to short for Darren and he is trying not to slam it into the limb stops.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.

I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.

I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Great looking bow and it’s on my short list for ‘18. I’m curious to see how well the adjustable cable roller works out. It’s going to be a great feature if it replaces the need to shim cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

Are the limbs only available in black? I honestly paid zero attention to the Option series last year based solely on price point. Just couldn’t justify it. Maybe they were only in black as well. Elite has great finishes on their risers and limbs and I’d hope you could get camo limbs as well.


----------



## ckanipe (Aug 23, 2016)

Predator said:


> The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.
> 
> I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.
> 
> I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


Elite lowered prices for all 2018 bows. Their explanation is that they made improvements in their manufacturing process which increases efficiency allowing them to lower prices while maintaining the same level of quality.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

Worth questioning what aluminum they are using now.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

The price drop is what it is, who cares why? They suffered the worst for their prices last year.

Glad they are back to realistic prices, and I look forward to shooting it.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

Alex_Holliman said:


> Sorry guys. I couldn't resist.


Lmao! Old ******* better check his drawers!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Predator said:


> The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.
> 
> I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.
> 
> I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


I saw a video... I believe the redid a machining program or bought different machine. That can cut 3 risers in the time one would take. Also produces less scrap. So just about all risers cut can be used. There old machines where producing risers that wouldn't pass quality inspection. 

I like the video. It was on facebook under Elite. You should check it out.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
much different than the 32's.
I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Predator said:


> The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.
> 
> I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.
> 
> I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


Be careful what you say Predator, assuming the Ritual meets IBO it will be as fast as your RealmX "in comfort" and faster than the Realm in "comfort".
I know the BT's will be faster in "performance" but the truth is very few will use that option, and we all know why.
I like the Ritual and Realms specs better than the Triax, looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

archer58 in pa said:


> Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
> I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
> much different than the 32's.
> I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:


I agree completely ha. I had a 70lb Impulse 34 and thought the draw cycle was awesome on it. If either cam was a twist or so off the yeah it was not good. Maybe that was the problem, people shooting them slightly out of time. When tuned correctly, it was a great draw cycle. Never understood the hate either.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

If you're an Elite fan.....

This is a long video but cool if you haven't seen it. Looooong video but cool. If you want to see cost savings check out around 9 minutes to 13 minutes.

If you haven't seen it you're welcome.

I shoot Bowtech. LOL!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Be careful what you say Predator, assuming the Ritual meets IBO it will be as fast as your RealmX "in comfort" and faster than the Realm in "comfort".
> I know the BT's will be faster in "performance" but the truth is very few will use that option, and we all know why.
> I like the Ritual and Realms specs better than the Triax, looking forward to shooting it.


That's why I said "depending on the draw cycle". If the bow is 335 and has an Impulse draw cycle it will be slow relative to that draw cycle. If it's smooth and easy classic elite then it will be respectable. I don't compare it to Realm - only Realm X as specs are almost the same. Next to impossible to beat the draw cycle of the RealmX on Comfort - it simply doesn't get any easier. But they could be close to apples to apples. Of course the RealmX gives you a wider platform and ultimate tuning with dual yokes and also gives you the option to shoot the bow in performance setting giving you a 345 bow - significant advantage to anyone who may want the speed or flexibility to use the bow for different purposes depending on setting. Elite is also very late to the game and many have already made buying decisions. I've already got one RealmX on the way and another (for son) to follow. I have no intentions of buying the Elite at this point. If they would have been timely with their release I would have at least shot them side by side before pulling the trigger but not sure it would have made a diff. That said, I'll give Elite credit for putting out a bow that seems to have decent specs and could be a great shooting bow. I'm sure they will sell a good number to those who haven't written them off based on all of the nonsense last year (firing management that built the brand, losing Levi, jacking up the limb stops on the Options and totally messing up the pricing) and who knows, maybe one day I'll own one. With people like the two of us you never know! LOL :wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Be careful what you say Predator, assuming the Ritual meets IBO it will be as fast as your RealmX "in comfort" and faster than the Realm in "comfort".
> I know the BT's will be faster in "performance" but the truth is very few will use that option, and we all know why.
> I like the Ritual and Realms specs better than the Triax, looking forward to shooting it.


Oh, and I don't know that I agree that few will use performance option. Maybe few old guys on AT but I would bet many of the general public buying the bow will opt for the speed. The draw cycle was smooth in performance on both the Realm and RealmX to me. Not as much valley but that's a personal thing and neither were fully tuned. I'll be trying both and would say right now it's at least 50% or greater that I'll be shooting it in performance setting. That said, I'm comfortable with the speeds in comfort too so if I like it that much better I'll settle on that option. The nice thing is that I have the option to go either way based on my preference rather than being stuck with only one.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Predator said:


> The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.
> 
> I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.
> 
> I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


We will need to shoot them and run them through a chrono before any conclusions can be drawn. I’m sure as a former Obsession owner you know that manufacturers specs don’t mean much. I’m still surprised that guys quote manufacturers specs when comparing one bow to another since they rarely tell they story, but I guess it is more convenient than actually testing a bow. If this bow exceeds its’ IBO rating like my Impulse 31 did it may be quicker than the Realm X we both have on order, especially since most of the results I’ve seen posted on the X are just at or below quoted IBO. When my X comes in I’ll compare the two at the same draw length and draw weight with the same arrow. As far as draw cycle goes my I31 @ 30” was a dream to pull compared to a Reign 6 @ 30”. Glad I didn’t write the Realm X off based on the draw cycle of the Reign 6 @ 30”.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> If you're an Elite fan.....
> 
> This is a long video but cool if you haven't seen it. Looooong video but cool. If you want to see cost savings check out around 9 minutes to 13 minutes.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHGs9Yd6zU8.

I had the link in here. I guess when AT went down it went away.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Where are all these 36-38's?


That was major sarcasm. 33" is considered long now. Every company offers 8 different hunting bows and they're all 30-33" with an occasional 28"er thrown in there! It wouldn't surprise me to see Elite reveal another hunting bow at the ata, guess what, I bet it'll be 31-33", like we need another one. I don't even hope that Mathews will offer something long anymore. Someone offer a 36-37" hunting bow that doesn't weigh 5 dang pounds! Please!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
> I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
> much different than the 32's.
> I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:



It has always been that way on here, people compare the draw cycles without considering the arrow speeds. I have an 80lb bow that draws like butter but is slower than my 70lb I34 with the same arrow.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Be careful what you say Predator, assuming the Ritual meets IBO it will be as fast as your RealmX "in comfort" and faster than the Realm in "comfort".
> I know the BT's will be faster in "performance" but the truth is very few will use that option, and we all know why.
> I like the Ritual and Realms specs better than the Triax, looking forward to shooting it.


I think you are making some pretty big assumptions that the majority of people won’t be shooting their 
bow in the performance setting. The draw is very smooth in the performance setting.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

pbuck said:


> You all know that all the comments and perspectives given so far are moot until Predator gives us his thoughts. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! This is a perfect example as to how humor is most effective when it has an element of truth. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
> I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
> much different than the 32's.
> I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:


I owned the Impulse and didn't think it was bad. What I didn't care for as much was the lack of valley. It was a deep but short valley. You held little holding weight but if you let up 1/8" that sucker was going. I actually thought the Triax I shot had a valley I could relax in which is odd to me as I though the Halon 30 wanted to GO.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

highwaynorth said:


> I think you are making some pretty big assumptions that the majority of people won’t be shooting their
> bow in the performance setting. The draw is very smooth in the performance setting.


Like Predator said draw cycle in relation to performance, I guess I am spoiled with the Evolve. LOL.
When I bought my first Evolve the Reign6 in performance was a major factor in my decision. The 31 ate the Reigns lunch in the "performance" draw cycle department, and was just as fast.
That said an FDE RealmX is on my short list for 2018.

Like Predator I will shoot the Elite if I get a chance, but really have no intention of buying one this year.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

What the purpose of a cage machined into a riser?


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

does anyone know if dealers have them yet, demo bows ???????? I'm headed for the big city (DSM) this wkend sure would like to shoot one


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Predator said:


> That's why I said "depending on the draw cycle". If the bow is 335 and has an Impulse draw cycle it will be slow relative to that draw cycle. If it's smooth and easy classic elite then it will be respectable. I don't compare it to Realm - only Realm X as specs are almost the same. Next to impossible to beat the draw cycle of the RealmX on Comfort - it simply doesn't get any easier. But they could be close to apples to apples. Of course the RealmX gives you a wider platform and ultimate tuning with dual yokes and also gives you the option to shoot the bow in performance setting giving you a 345 bow - significant advantage to anyone who may want the speed or flexibility to use the bow for different purposes depending on setting. Elite is also very late to the game and many have already made buying decisions. I've already got one RealmX on the way and another (for son) to follow. I have no intentions of buying the Elite at this point. If they would have been timely with their release I would have at least shot them side by side before pulling the trigger but not sure it would have made a diff. That said, I'll give Elite credit for putting out a bow that seems to have decent specs and could be a great shooting bow. I'm sure they will sell a good number to those who haven't written them off based on all of the nonsense last year (firing management that built the brand, losing Levi, jacking up the limb stops on the Options and totally messing up the pricing) and who knows, maybe one day I'll own one. With people like the two of us you never know! LOL :wink:


Says one of the greatest elite haters on here. I don't care what you say to defend yourself your posts speak for themselves. Whats the need of continually bashing when the past is the past. Every bow company has had its down years. Yes I gave some negative thoughts about the option it just wasn't for me but I dare say there's alot more elite options being used then what is given credit for. I couldn't believe how many people I ran into who absolutely loved the bow. What's your point in just bringing up all the negative lately with elite anyway. Does it make you feel like you know something someone else doesn't. It's amazing how many know it alls have come to Archery Talk. We've already made assumptions before the new elite bow has been shot. As all bows will have, some will love it others will hate it, but It's no reason to continually tear down a company. I have alot to learn about archery but I dare say your opinionated nature causes one to turn from advice at times even when it is valid. It gets pretty droll after awhile. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

WASHECA said:


> does anyone know if dealers have them yet, demo bows ???????? I'm headed for the big city (DSM) this wkend sure would like to shoot one


I heard that we won't see them till mid to late January.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Scottie/PA said:


> I heard that we won't see them till mid to late January.


&#55357;&#56878; wow


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Scottie/PA said:


> I heard that we won't see them till mid to late January.


Is that normal?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am more excited to shoot this bow than any other 2018.
If the grip is like the Echelon which is similar to the Realm it will be perfect. I feel the Option is just as dead on the shot as the Triax and the Option was coming in a couple fps over IBO. If the Ritual is dead like the Option, smoother to draw, has more valley adjustment, out performs it's IBO rating and has a Echelon type grip it will be a no brainer for me to buy one. I just hope they have a lefty at the ATA show. In the video they said they bought a few more CNC machines and one is dedicated to left hand risers so they can get them out with the right handers. I love what they are doing this year because they actually listened to feedback and made corrections where necessary. People complained about the price, they fixed that. People complained about the valley, they fixed that. The risers are still 6 series just like the Option so it's not lesser materials, the new CNC machines are much faster and produce much less wasted material. Great job Elite!!!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

IClark said:


> Says one of the greatest elite haters on here. I don't care what you say to defend yourself your posts speak for themselves. Whats the need of continually bashing when the past is the past. Every bow company has had its down years. Yes I gave some negative thoughts about the option it just wasn't for me but I dare say there's alot more elite options being used then what is given credit for. I couldn't believe how many people I ran into who absolutely loved the bow. What's your point in just bringing up all the negative lately with elite anyway. Does it make you feel like you know something someone else doesn't. It's amazing how many know it alls have come to Archery Talk. We've already made assumptions before the new elite bow has been shot. As all bows will have, some will love it others will hate it, but It's no reason to continually tear down a company. I have alot to learn about archery but I dare say your opinionated nature causes one to turn from advice at times even when it is valid. It gets pretty droll after awhile. Have a Merry Christmas!


I think Predator doesn't like Elite because he has a Obsession that he feels is a better 2 track offering?
That may have been true when the Impulse came out but not anymore.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Like Predator said draw cycle in relation to performance, I guess I am spoiled with the Evolve. LOL.
> When I bought my first Evolve the Reign6 in performance was a major factor in my decision. The 31 ate the Reigns lunch in the "performance" draw cycle department, and was just as fast.
> That said an FDE RealmX is on my short list for 2018.
> 
> Like Predator I will shoot the Elite if I get a chance, but really have no intention of buying one this year.


I will add it would be nice to be surprised, I would not mind at all getting back into an Elite.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

If the Ritual is as smooth as Elite claims it to be and generates the arrow speed,that's will be a major accomplishment.
I tend to believe it at this point. Elite over delivers on speed.I don't believe Elite would make that claim if the bow draws like a turd. That would be corporate suicide
for them. After last years price issues, the hurt would be a problem.
I guess I'm a trusting soul. I'm hoping a local dealer will have a lefty for me to try.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is that normal?


That's 5-6 weeks away. I suppose that's fairly normal. I didn't sell Elite last year do to the large price increase, but this new bow looks to be a winner and their pricing is better for 2018 also.


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

I've owned quite a few Elites, the last being a Judge. This bow is the first to have me seriously looking their way in years.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like a nice offering.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> What the purpose of a cage machined into a riser?


I believe it adds stiffness to the riser, less riser flex


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> I've owned quite a few Elites, the last being a Judge. This bow is the first to have me seriously looking their way in years.


same here, except my last was a gt500. I liked that bow, but hated the grip. I think I will really like the ritual.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Some things never change.

Bow and specs look nice. I'll probably shoot one at some time and try it out.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Some things never change.


Most of us are too old for change..........
How are you Dan? Long time brother.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

At least the yearly bow releases bring out some of the EAF old timers for a sort of reunion. Some are older timers than other tho. Lol! 

Sup, Geno and V ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

NCBuckNBass said:


> What the purpose of a cage machined into a riser?


Makes the riser stiffer without adding too much weight .

As for Elite's new offering it looks interesting , I've shot a few Elite's in the past but never owned one . This Bow is rather interesting will definitely have to shoot one and see if I find in it an Elite I want to own .


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

If the draw cycle is similar to the new echelons most people will love it, huge improvement over last years cams. I am very impressed with the draw cycle on my echelon 37


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

IClark said:


> Predator is never wrong always right and stoops to name calling when he's called out. Now thats a maturity level I want to live up to. No thanks! Have you ever noticed all his posts are like an encyclopedia sharing his information so it appears he knows what he's talking about. As AT members we're not allowed to think for ourselves. No we have to bang our heads off the floor because he is the Socrates of Archery talk! Lol Have a great day predator!


I don't always agree with his opinion but I think you guys just hate him for not liking your opinion. Crazy how you go after BY NAME a specific member. 



Scottie/PA said:


> That's 5-6 weeks away. I suppose that's fairly normal. I didn't sell Elite last year do to the large price increase, but this new bow looks to be a winner and their pricing is better for 2018 also.


I'd love to hear your thoughts comparing this bow to the Synergy.


----------



## DA_DOGG14 (Jul 24, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? I hope that was sarcasm, if it was then touche sir.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> That's 5-6 weeks away. I suppose that's fairly normal. I didn't sell Elite last year do to the large price increase, but this new bow looks to be a winner and their pricing is better for 2018 also.


I'm sure it's due to Elite releasing early! They planed to release at the ATA show and perhaps figured they better release to not lose any more sales for 2018?


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully it draws better than the impulse series. The impulse 31 at 29 inch draw was the worst drawing bow I ever owned. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> That was major sarcasm. 33" is considered long now. Every company offers 8 different hunting bows and they're all 30-33" with an occasional 28"er thrown in there! It wouldn't surprise me to see Elite reveal another hunting bow at the ata, guess what, I bet it'll be 31-33", like we need another one. I don't even hope that Mathews will offer something long anymore. Someone offer a 36-37" hunting bow that doesn't weigh 5 dang pounds! Please!


Victory X, Echelon 37, and Echelon 39 fit your criteria.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

archer58 in pa said:


> Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
> I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
> much different than the 32's.
> I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:


I agree 100% with ya. I love my Impulses and I have an Option 6 Now also and it pulls just fine. It is what everyone gets used to. At my draw length of 27.5-27.75 I love all the elites and they way the draw cycle is.

Sick of the all knowing people. 

There are so many factors. If the bow don't fit you well when you draw and shoot it (too long or too short)how the *HELL* can you compare the drawcycle. I would bet 75% or more shoot a draw length too long and you are feeling the draw curve differently than if it was fitted to you correctly.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> I don't always agree with his opinion but I think you guys just hate him for not liking your opinion. Crazy how you go after BY NAME a specific member.
> 
> Spot on and appreciate your support - proof positive that there are plenty of mature adults on this site.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

What the purpose of a cage machined into a riser?

If the purpose is to make the riser have more torsional stability has anybody ever proven it or are folks accepting it on faith......like sheep?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That video is fascinating. Really great to see the enthusiasm and pride at Elite/TOG.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

NCBuckNBass said:


> What the purpose of a cage machined into a riser?


Rigidity.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Would guess it will exceed ibo like most elites, looking forward to trying one out.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

archer58 in pa said:


> Why does everyone think the draw cycle on the Impulse and Option is so terrible? I must be the only guy who thinks they're OK.
> I had 2 E32's. They drew "lighter" but were slow. Granted, I just got the Option and haven't shot it a lot but I wouldn't say the draw cycle was that
> much different than the 32's.
> I guess it's all in the latissimus dorsi.:wink::wink:


Well it all depends what your draw length is. What's your draw length? One guy can have a 27" draw and think the bow is great and another can have a draw length much longer which changes the entire draw cycle. This was a well known fact with the Impulse line. It's not like this is anything new talked about here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^I'd pull 10 more #'s if my dl was 27''. 
Jump to 29.5, different story.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^I'd pull 10 more #'s if my dl was 27''.
> Jump to 29.5, different story.


Why? With the efficiency of today's bows why bother?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^I'm saying, the smaller dl mods draw much easier than 29 or above.
One reason I'm headed back to dls cams.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

pbuck said:


> At least the yearly bow releases bring out some of the EAF old timers for a sort of reunion. Some are older timers than other tho. Lol!
> 
> Sup, Geno and V ?
> 
> ...


Hey, I am here sometimes too......


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

bighunterguy said:


> Well it all depends what your draw length is. What's your draw length? One guy can have a 27" draw and think the bow is great and another can have a draw length much longer which changes the entire draw cycle. This was a well known fact with the Impulse line. It's not like this is anything new talked about here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm 28.
You might be right but the DFC is the same from length to length.
It is possible some people are shooting too long a DL or the DL is set too long.
Nothing feels worse and will make a bow feel difficult to draw.
I tune a lot of bows. The first thing I do is put it on a draw board. You'd be shocked at how many are set too long.
On average 1/2" to 3/4".


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

standsitter said:


> Hey, I am here sometimes too......


Hey bro!


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Scottie/PA said:


> That's 5-6 weeks away. I suppose that's fairly normal. I didn't sell Elite last year do to the large price increase, but this new bow looks to be a winner and their pricing is better for 2018 also.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN2AdOjI4FI


----------



## Wind Gypsy (Oct 11, 2016)

So did elite drop Chris bracket?

"If I'm not mistaken this bow is like, 88% efficient" haha I'm sold!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx4YT3fl-Bk

New RITUAL video,very intriguing. I like what I am seeing and hearing about this bow.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^I'm saying, the smaller dl mods draw much easier than 29 or above.
> One reason I'm headed back to dls cams.


Yes and are less likely less efficient than longer DL cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

I've gotta shoot this bow.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Love the specs on this thing! Still not a roller fan but I am looking forward to shooting this. Might just be my first Elite in a long time...

Cool to see a few of the old EAF crew showing a little excitement on the thread!


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change….
> 
> You are kidding, right. Everyone makes sub 33" models now a days with large cams to improve the string angle and smooth out the draw cycle.


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

trucker3573 said:


> One more and done...dealer said they won't be available until January.
> 
> What was the purpose of releasing them early instead of at the ATA show like planned if the aren't going to be available until Jan. Best way to kill the excitement about a new product. The most lackluster introduction ever. Go from using a professional announcer at the ATA last year to some backyard youtube introduction without mentioning it to their dealer baser that there is a new bow out. Who the hell gets paid to make decisions like this, probably the same guy who introduces the price point target bow and without ever mentioning to anybody the Echelon just slip it on the website. Take one the best targets bows ever made and don't mention it? Lets get rid of our local and pro shooters at the same time because that plan worked so well for PSE years ago when they almost disappeared from the face of the earth. I honestly can't understand a company that makes such a great product and then sabotages the same products with these decisions. Don't forget you can buy them on line for full retail (WAY OVERPRICED) and then make monthly payments with interest so in the end you will pay $300-$500 to much for the bow and be worth a fraction of what that a year after later when you still have 12 months of payments left, bet me how long that is going to last. Why don't I just finance my monthly utility bill why I am at it. What rocket scientist dreams this stuff up.


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

IClark said:


> They're not plastic limb pockets. Why don't people quit making accusations and go shoot one before they mouth off.


Probably because Elite opened the door to this mess by introducing a bow early and not having them at pro shops to shoot until Jan. Most people would probably be shooting them right now instead of sitting on their computers if Elite gave them that option. Instead we get to watch someone that is seamingly struggling to break over a bow at the end of the draw cycle on a video tell us how smooth it is. Is this really a surprise?


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

slickbilly-d said:


> Well it was a joke, bc just like the Triax, it’s getting semi- bashed before anybody’s been to the shop to shoot it. And the plastic limb pocket threads were over the top.


And where would you like people to go shoot one. No one has one and most likely will have one until next month, maybe.


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

rjack said:


> Great looking bow and it’s on my short list for ‘18. I’m curious to see how well the adjustable cable roller works out. It’s going to be a great feature if it replaces the need to shim cams.
> 
> The bow will still have to be shimmed correctly (hopefully out of the factory). I have an Echelon that was mistakenly shimmed wrong out of the factory and tried moving the cable guard to fix it with no relief. Until the shims were put in the proper order it would not tune. The cable guard is a tuning aide but not a replacement for proper shimming.


----------



## Aparchery#1 (Jan 29, 2017)

WASHECA said:


> does anyone know if dealers have them yet, demo bows ???????? I'm headed for the big city (DSM) this wkend sure would like to shoot one


They say January sometime!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Most of us are too old for change..........
> How are you Dan? Long time brother.


Doing good Geno. How about yourself.

Miss the old EAF days. Learned a lot and had a lot of fun there.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Doing good Geno. How about yourself.
> 
> Miss the old EAF days. Learned a lot and had a lot of fun there.


Good here too Dan. 
I miss those days too. It was the best.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Good here too Dan.
> I miss those days too. It was the best.


I still have black sunshine (GT500). I don't shoot it much anymore, but I just can't make myself sell it. Maybe the ritual will replace it. Who knows, this maybe the first year in a long time I buy a new bow.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

vhunter said:


> I still have black sunshine (GT500). I don't shoot it much anymore, but I just can't make myself sell it. Maybe the ritual will replace it. Who knows, this maybe the first year in a long time I buy a new bow.


WOW!
That's one you need to keep. Remember how long us lefties had to wait for the GT's?
It was a miracle they made them. 
My GT started as a GTO. I didn't get that one bc no lefties.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Aparchery#1 said:


> ncsurveyor said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change….
> ...


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Love Elites camo finishes, best in the business IMO but this bow is just like the Option only available with black limbs....WHY ? I know some people love black but I'm not one of them I'm all about camo and even though I liked the Option series I did not buy one because of the black limbs and now I won't be buying the Ritual either. Wake up Elite as you do have customers who love your bows yet when we pay 1k for a bow we want it like we want it, not with the 1 option that you give us.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

Aparchery#1 said:


> Probably because Elite opened the door to this mess by introducing a bow early and not having them at pro shops to shoot until Jan. Most people would probably be shooting them right now instead of sitting on their computers if Elite gave them that option. Instead we get to watch someone that is seamingly struggling to break over a bow at the end of the draw cycle on a video tell us how smooth it is. Is this really a surprise?


Could you seriously complain any more?? So the bows dont ship till Jan 10. Most companies dont have bows at the dealers the day they are announced. You guys are worse than toddlers. Is 4 weeks going to kill you?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

1faith said:


> Love Elites camo finishes, best in the business IMO but this bow is just like the Option only available with black limbs....WHY ? I know some people love black but I'm not one of them I'm all about camo and even though I liked the Option series I did not buy one because of the black limbs and now I won't be buying the Ritual either. Wake up Elite as you do have customers who love your bows yet when we pay 1k for a bow we want it like we want it, not with the 1 option that you give us.


That's why the ritual so "cheaply" priced because of the black limbs! Lol That is silly elite!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol I’m dying here. You won’t buy a bow because it only has black limbs? That’s what’s silly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Lol I’m dying here. You won’t buy a bow because it only has black limbs? That’s what’s silly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 on this.LMOAO


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Lol I’m dying here. You won’t buy a bow because it only has black limbs? That’s what’s silly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3 Smh


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I put black limbs on my E32 ON PURPOSE. It looked good.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand his beef. I like all camo too. Doesn't seem that hard to offer the limbs in camo. It is what I would prefer also. But I'd still buy it with black if that was the only choice and I really wanted the bow.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Lol I’m dying here. You won’t buy a bow because it only has black limbs? That’s what’s silly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it? When you consider the price and the fact that many or all the other manufacturers offer camo limbs, I kind of see his point. I feel like it's a small error on Elite's end. Small, but still an error.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

If you can’t get camo limbs how are you going to match your bow to your skinny jeans?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Alex_Holliman said:


> Is it? When you consider the price and the fact that many or all the other manufacturers offer camo limbs, I kind of see his point. I feel like it's a small error on Elite's end. Small, but still an error.


I don’t think any other company offers 17 different riser finish choices. 10 matte “hunting” and 7 rhinodized “Target”. I can see why they only offer black limbs as it would be a nightmare trying to keep all the different patterns in all the deflections needed to build your own bow as offered. Black works with everything. 

People would ***** if they only offered 4 finishes and one of them wasn’t their favorite. At least there’s a wide variety of riser finishes. I’m digging the olive green with black limb look. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm a little confused on why or how it is anyone's concern what finish options I or anyone else prefers. Some people like all camo, some like black riser and camo limbs, some like camo riser and black limbs, and so one. I know this is a shock to some people but your opinion is just that,,,your opinion. It doesn't necessarily make it correct!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'm looking forward to shooting it. Just the grip change is worth giving it a hard look. Love everything about my Synergy BUT the grip, which I replaced with a Torqueless Full Grip

Can't wait till they hit my shops...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

LA Archer said:


> I'm a little confused on why or how it is anyone's concern what finish options I or anyone else prefers. Some people like all camo, some like black riser and camo limbs, some like camo riser and black limbs, and so one. I know this is a shock to some people but your opinion is just that,,,your opinion. It doesn't necessarily make it correct!


I understand what you’re saying and it is my, and obviously others, opinion that its silly that someone won’t even consider a bow just because it has black limbs. 

Of course, I think skinny jeans and man buns are silly too but....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

If I'm going black and camo, I'd rather have black riser and camo limbs. LOL. I'm just a fickle SOB. Actually it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Mallardbreath said:


> If I'm going black and camo, I'd rather have black riser and camo limbs. LOL. I'm just a fickle SOB. Actually it's not a big deal to me.


That’s the old Elite AT version. Black riser and camo limbs. Back then people added black limbs to a camo riser and called it reverse AT. Lol! See, they are going old school at Elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pbuck said:


> I understand what you’re saying and it is my, and obviously others, opinion that its silly that someone won’t even consider a bow just because it has black limbs.
> 
> Of course, I think skinny jeans and man buns are silly too but....
> 
> ...


Same reason I guess people wont try or buy a bow because a certain rest, sight won fit. Too stubborn to try anything new or try something that might be the best bow they ever shot


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure how their limbs are made but on certain limbs kolorfusion is not an option because they can't take the heat.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the bow is gonna be a hit. Christenberry was pulling slow so that would naturally make it appear to have more of a hump. The bow seems very sound and looks nice. A little preload in the limbs makes it look much better than the rectangle look they've had for the past several years.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

#Black limbs matter!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> #Black limbs matter!


Amen!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> #Black limbs matter!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Man, nobody shot this bow yet?


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

dnv23 said:


> Not sure how their limbs are made but on certain limbs kolorfusion is not an option because they can't take the heat.


Yep. Bowtech did not offer camo limbs for a few years either.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Man, nobody shot this bow yet?


It looks like ATA will be the first time we will get to shoot it. They will start shipping approx Jan 10. At least it will give me something to look forward to at ATA. Its hardly worth going any more being everything is now released early.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Scottie/PA said:


> It looks like ATA will be the first time we will get to shoot it. They will start shipping approx Jan 10. At least it will give me something to look forward to at ATA. Its hardly worth going any more being everything is now released early.


Yea, i do kinda miss the surprise releases too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> #Black limbs matter!


I'm getting ready to put black limbs on my max 1 synergy. I love the look of black limbs with camo. I'm dropping the poundage from the 70 pound limbs to 65 pound limbs. Hopefully will get it done the week of Christmas.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you think elite even watched, edited his video of his draw of the ritual? lol
You would think they would have him draw the bow normally. He acted like he was half afraid of it! lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

pbuck said:


> Lol I’m dying here. You won’t buy a bow because it only has black limbs? That’s what’s silly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats exactly right ! I was going to order an Option 6 until I found out black limbs were the only option. I'm a bowhunter and for one I hate black bows and secondly I have other choices. Elite makes a beautiful bow with a great finish IMO and announce their flagship bow for 18' and expect people who want an all camo bow to settle for black limbs ? Personal choice but when I pay 1k for a bow, it will be like I want it to settle for something less would be ''silly'' in my book.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I miss EAF....we had some fun there in the day.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had a dozen Elites at least, with the majority in reverse AT.
The solid color riser with black limbs will look great as well as the mountain camo.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

1faith said:


> Thats exactly right ! I was going to order an Option 6 until I found out black limbs were the only option. I'm a bowhunter and for one I hate black bows and secondly I have other choices. Elite makes a beautiful bow with a great finish IMO and announce their flagship bow for 18' and expect people who want an all camo bow to settle for black limbs ? Personal choice but when I pay 1k for a bow, it will be like I want it to settle for something less would be ''silly'' in my book.


If you buy a bow based on limb color you could be settling for a lesser bow. So you feel how your bow looks is more important than how a bow shoots and feels?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I love black limbs. Never had a deer scoff at any of mine.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> If you buy a bow based on limb color you could be settling for a lesser bow. So you feel how your bow looks is more important than how a bow shoots and feels?


 I have no doubt that the new Ritual will be a good bow shooting bow but do you really think it will be the best bow ever produced in history ? Will it be any deader, quieter, smoother, faster, more accurate etc. than the new Triax, Realm, RX 1 etc. ? All new bows are very similar in looks, feel and performance so to answer your question, Yes how a bow shoots and feels is very important and fortunately I am very confident that I can get a bow that will shoot, feel and perform every bit as good as the Ritual if not better and still get an a bow that is all camo.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

pbuck said:


> At least the yearly bow releases bring out some of the EAF old timers for a sort of reunion. Some are older timers than other tho. Lol!
> 
> Sup, Geno and V ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sup Pbuck?


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

duby8609 said:


> Worth questioning what aluminum they are using now.


Not worth questioning .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> If you buy a bow based on limb color you could be settling for a lesser bow. So you feel how your bow looks is more important than how a bow shoots and feels?


I say let em'

I honestly think looks are most important to some, as well as popularity....if it makes them happy, who cares? most aren't aspiring to be pro target archers, and they pretty much all shoot good enough.

I do think it's petty to rule out a company because limb color, but that's just my opinion, which is just an opinion.

I agree with you, but you will not be changing any minds pointing it out.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Karbon said:


> Sup Pbuck?


Sup, brother K? 

I’m still hangin around. I hear you still won’t buy a bow unless it has blue strings? &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

1faith said:


> I have no doubt that the new Ritual will be a good bow shooting bow but do you really think it will be the best bow ever produced in history ? Will it be any deader, quieter, smoother, faster, more accurate etc. than the new Triax, Realm, RX 1 etc. ? All new bows are very similar in looks, feel and performance so to answer your question, Yes how a bow shoots and feels is very important and fortunately I am very confident that I can get a bow that will shoot, feel and perform every bit as good as the Ritual if not better and still get an a bow that is all camo.


Will any camo work or do you prefer a certain one? This will of course limit you further if for example only Sub Alpine will work. Still you are correct you can get a great bow in that particular Camo.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> #Black limbs matter!



Nice bow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

If the video is any indication of how good this bow is, there is a good chance I will be shooting Elite again this year. As others have mentioned the EAF was basically the start of my AT addiction also, would be cool to have that kind of fun again.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

pbuck said:


> You all know that all the comments and perspectives given so far are moot until Predator gives us his thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I loved the Answer first go round. It cost me less back then though. Can’t believe I will be back with Bowtech this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

1faith said:


> Thats exactly right ! I was going to order an Option 6 until I found out black limbs were the only option. I'm a bowhunter and for one I hate black bows and secondly I have other choices. Elite makes a beautiful bow with a great finish IMO and announce their flagship bow for 18' and expect people who want an all camo bow to settle for black limbs ? Personal choice but when I pay 1k for a bow, it will be like I want it to settle for something less would be ''silly'' in my book.


I kind of agree with you and totally get it. I like camo bows to match top to bottom. I won't go as far as to say it is a deal killer for me but I understand your point. All the new flagships I am sure shoot great so lots of other options. Out there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Did they drop the Option line? Probably should have since they went over as well as a fart in church.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> Did they drop the Option line? Probably should have since they went over as well as a fart in church.


Price was the only thing holding the Option back, both the 6 & 7 are nice bows.


----------



## Self-Guided (Jul 23, 2013)

Specs look pretty good. Between the Ritual and the Enlist I might end up owning my first Elite. We'll see once I can shoot them.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Price was the only thing holding the Option back, both the 6 & 7 are nice bows.


Exactly right!!! I bought my 7 in November and got it for $850 and in my opinion it outshot all the other 2017 Elites hands down..It's a tack driver and I'm shooting my tightest groups ever out to 80 yards.


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> Gosh, bunch of idiots on this site. PJ said that is just Darrin's draw routine. It is not an indication of the bow's draw cycle. But, continue to bash a bow you haven't shot.


Of course he's gonna say that, he's got to sell it lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’ve owned a lot of Elites over the year. My last was a v-grip E35.
I tried both Option bows. The 7 was passable at best for me, the 6 was horrible. Now these were 60# 29” bows. The only Elite I cared for less was the original Synergy, back in ‘07 I believe.
This new model looks promising.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

pbuck said:


> Sup, brother K?
> 
> I’m still hangin around. I hear you still won’t buy a bow unless it has blue strings? ��


this is true! lol
Must have Blue THREADS.

I will have all blue on the Ritual since my new Bowtech Realm is in Subalpine and I just can't go blue on that...


Reverse AT is my fav combo and I have ZERO issues with the black limbs. I'm also not needing the 7075 aluminium upgrade on the Options. I am looking forward to shooting them at the ATA, even though I pre-ordered one already. Better powder coating process will also be nice to see and test...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

spyderGelement said:


> Of course he's gonna say that, he's got to sell it lol


Pull up videos of Darrin shooting in competition. He draws the same way.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> Pull up videos of Darrin shooting in competition. He draws the same way.


Please don’t derail the thread with common sense!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Please don’t derail the thread with common sense!


Sorry. [emoji17]


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

We need some more common sense around here!!!!:wink:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

IClark said:


> We need some more common sense around here!!!!:wink:


Good luck with that. [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomvern85 (Jan 16, 2013)

If it was so common everyone would have it


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I used to think Elite made some of the more handsome bows on the market, not anymore.
They need to bring Kevin back and let him design some new risers ! :thumbs_up


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Sagittarius said:


> I used to think Elite made some of the more handsome bows on the market, not anymore.
> They need to bring Kevin back and let him design some new risers ! :thumbs_up


Oh please no! OA can keep him and his spider web risers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

He will come riding into the ata in the batmobile. Return of the batwing risers. Everyone hold onto your wallet.


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully, it doesn`t get shorter!


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully, this bow is a bit different from what i see in the vid!!!!


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully, it looks as good as in the vid.


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Sagittarius said:


> I used to think Elite made some of the more handsome bows on the market, not anymore.
> They need to bring Kevin back and let him design some new risers ! :thumbs_up


Please!!! Heard Kevin was designing risers for Mathews now.Lets keep the eye liner man out of this


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

And hopefully all ugly posts will stop...


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Who of your ugly posters have shoot this bow all ready?? Show some prove today!


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

ezmorningrebel said:


> Black limbs only?


You like to know???


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

WASHECA said:


> cant wait to shoot it, almost bought a triax and still may, but I'm glad I'm waiting to shoot the ritual b4 I for I buy anything


I`m sure this one will fit you better, although I have to say, I like the looks of the triax too. ...It`s only 5 inch ATA difference !!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

olehemlock said:


> Looks like the draw length is way to short for Darren and he is trying not to slam it into the limb stops.


Looks to me, he`s trying to not slamming his face.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

tibbes said:


> Who of your ugly posters have shoot this bow all ready?? Show some prove today!


What do looks have to do with this??? lol Though I didn't shoot this bow, nor have proof one way or the other whether I did or not


----------



## Done Right (May 13, 2012)

Has anyone shot this bow yet?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Done Right said:


> Has anyone shot this bow yet?


Darrin


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Can you upcharge for full camo?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I currently have a Triax and pre-ordered a Ritual to do a comparison. I ordered an all black one, now kinda wishing I would of went MO mountain country to take advantage of the kolorfusion, but wanted to get it here as quick as possible.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Done Right said:


> Has anyone shot this bow yet?


HA....

Maybe if you go to the ATA show...

My dealer was told after the ATA show...but they wouldnt specify a couple weeks after... or a couple months....

With that big video they did showing the factory and how they made such big improvements it sounds like the bows should have already, ready for dealers to.atleast get there preview packs.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

nontypical said:


> Can you upcharge for full camo?


I don't think so. I believe we have to live with black limbs. Pretty bummed about that myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Black limbs not an issue by my personal standards. If I recall though a few years ago that was the trend. I mean Elite even had AT edition bows that were camo riser and black limbs or black riser and camo limbs. Just goes to show that no matter what is done someone is always unhappy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottenergy35# (Dec 14, 2017)

*Price changes*



Predator said:


> The video does make the draw cycle look very Impulse like (terrible draw cycle) but like others have said, can't reach any definitive conclusion based on one video. We'll need a lot more data points.
> 
> I like the specs on the bow other than the speed which could be a bit on the slow side depending on draw cycle but will likely meet the needs of many. Overall, it looks like a decent bow and will be interested to hear more feedback and hopefully shoot myself some day.
> 
> I'm a little confused on how Elite fixed the pricing issue. Have they adjusted pricing on the Options? If not, how did they get the pricing down on this bow? The excuse for higher pricing last year was the materials etc (generally a bunch of BS) but given this bow is so much cheaper I guess the question is how is this bow a lesser bow (material or construction wise) to justify (in elite's mind) the lower price point? Is there anything to this or is it just a confirmation that elite was overly confident and greedy last year?


Bow has no rubber on it they claim because its so efficient and does not need it .also riser is 6075 no 70 series like opitions


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm interested , ill shoot it with a couple of primes and see if i like it better then the synergy or not.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm still very interested, looks like a great bow, and I hope it is.


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

It's going to be interesting to see how Elite fares over the next 2-3 years as they have definitely lost a lot of followers over the past year.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

1faith said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how Elite fares over the next 2-3 years as they have definitely lost a lot of followers over the past year.


It lost me. I really thought Elite was going to be one of the next big bow brands but with the dealers abandoning ship I lost confidence in them. I still think they have some pretty nice bows but just nothing impressive enough to keep me from buying another brand. 

We have some dealers here that are selling Elite bows at cost just to get rid of them. That's a BAD sign.


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah. I sure hope elite is doing ok. Why don't people understand big business and the archery world just don't mix. Don't want to see them go down but not alot of reviews on their last couple new bows. Hope that turns around cuz I do like elite and feel like their bows are usually the best fit for me. Oh well I guess if they go down they go down. I sure hope they not thinking ok we sucked at making money last year, where the money is is getting into the big box stores.. Cuz then their bows will suck


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wouldn't worry too much. They aren't going anywhere...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a 29/65lb on order to do a side by side comparison with the Realm X.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SB80 said:


> Yeah. I sure hope elite is doing ok. Why don't people understand big business and the archery world just don't mix. Don't want to see them go down but not alot of reviews on their last couple new bows. Hope that turns around cuz I do like elite and feel like their bows are usually the best fit for me. Oh well I guess if they go down they go down. I sure hope they not thinking ok we sucked at making money last year, where the money is is getting into the big box stores.. Cuz then their bows will suck


luckily last years downfall for them was a VERY easy problem to pinpoint. i'm sure they are doing fine. I bet they didn't even have that bad of a year last year.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have a 29/65lb on order to do a side by side comparison with the Realm X.


looking forward to that, seems like a very fair comparison.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have a 29/65lb on order to do a side by side comparison with the Realm X.


Always look forward to your tests.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I find it funny that so many think Elite is going to disappear. Last year's prices did affect their sales, but they have addressed it. They know what needed to be done to 
fix the price issues. It takes a quality product and a good , sound financial structure to be successful in any business. None of US know the latter but we do know the product is sound and desirable. Not for all of course, but there are multiple choices out there in bows.
If you think that one off year will kill ANY bow company, you're just wrong. As long as Elite stays aware of trends and offers a great product, they'll be around for a long time.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Elite has been a hot mess and last year was really bad for them but I don't think they are going anywhere. If companies like High Country and Parker (who have like zero distribution) can still be making bows and surviving not to mention companies like Athens and Xpedition who are tiny and have VERY limited distribution but still survive and put out decent products I'm pretty sure Elite will make it.:wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have a 29/65lb on order to do a side by side comparison with the Realm X.


You don't own a RealmX, unless of course you have another one of those on order too! :darkbeer:


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I do


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

4idarcher said:


> i do


lol.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Predator said:


> Elite has been a hot mess and *last year was really bad for them *but I don't think they are going anywhere. If companies like High Country and Parker (who have like zero distribution) can still be making bows and surviving not to mention companies like Athens and Xpedition who are tiny and have VERY limited distribution but still survive and put out decent products I'm pretty sure Elite will make it.:wink:


This is what gets me. How do you know it was a bad year for them. they probably sold more than you think. You're guessing based on the AT bad mouths at best.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

archer58 in pa said:


> This is what gets me. How do you know it was a bad year for them. they probably sold more than you think. You're guessing based on the AT bad mouths at best.


It was a bad year, trust me.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Elite has been a hot mess and last year was really bad for them but I don't think they are going anywhere. If companies like High Country and Parker (who have like zero distribution) can still be making bows and surviving not to mention companies like Athens and Xpedition who are tiny and have VERY limited distribution but still survive and put out decent products I'm pretty sure Elite will make it.:wink:


No more than the hot mess you've become everytime an Elite thread pops up... go away... really... go away...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

They did have a very bad year ! Hopefully they have learned a lesson about pricing ! The shop I frequent elite sales were down 50 % ! I'm looking forward to shooting there new offering ! I have shot the echelon 37 and if the new rig is smoother and quieter than that rig they will have a winner !


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> This is what gets me. How do you know it was a bad year for them. they probably sold more than you think. You're guessing based on the AT bad mouths at best.


It was a bad year for certain. I don't "think" about a particular number that they sold and they probably did sell more than they deserved to sell riding on the brand equity that was left from prior management but I can assure you that demand was down. They jacked up the limb stops out of the gates which resulted in next to no valley and ruined first impressions. They fixed that issue on the fly at some point (good on them) but the price point took them out of the equation for many, many buyers. There was nothing about the Options that set them above the competition to warrant any price differential, much less the large one they created. I heard lots of negative feedback (some directly and others indirectly from dealers) who were very frustrated and many were dropping Elite. While I can't prove it, I would say it's not much of a leap of logic to conclude they probably lost more dealers last year than they have since the inception of the brand. With their 2018 release (and earlier in the year release) and all of their talk about price point and their video on manufacturing efficiency reducing pricing etc. etc. they were clearly admitting they made a mistake in 2017 and they were committed to fixing the error of their ways in 2018. In addition, they lost some of the members of management (including prior owner) who made the brand what is is (or I should say was) and they lost the most prominent tournament archer/tv personality in Levi Morgan with him going back to Mathews (big loss given all of the whoopla that surrounded them landing him a handful of years prior).

I could go on but you get the point. I'm sorry, but anyone who doesn't think elite has been a mess over the past year or so has his head in the sand. That doesn't mean they don't make good products and, as I've said, the Ritual looks like a nice rig - maybe one of the top offerings of 2018 but it's a late release (another issue where they had to fast track their marketing as they realized they were really late to the game and losing on the marketing front) so the excitement level hasn't been there (yet anyway) and there is a lot of bad feelings towards the brand from many who have moved on to other brands - again, you can say what you want about AT but we've seen this type of reaction in droves from many here.

Lastly, I'd point out that I was defending elite against the assertion that things had somehow gotten so bad they were going to go out of business. I call nonsense on that.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> No more than the hot mess you've become everytime an Elite thread pops up... go away... really... go away...


The only hot mess here is you who, every time I post on an elite thread, runs in like a little fangirl and tries to scratch me. Your behavior is pathetic.

Anyone with half a brain around here can recognize elite has made a mess of things and had a bad year last year. I was defending them against the claims they would be going out of business because of that and you run in and attack. SMH. I see nothing has changed with you. Keep hoping you'll grow up one of these days but that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> It was a bad year for certain. I don't "think" about a particular number that they sold and they probably did sell more than they deserved to sell riding on the brand equity that was left from prior management but I can assure you that demand was down. They jacked up the limb stops out of the gates which resulted in next to no valley and ruined first impressions. They fixed that issue on the fly at some point (good on them) but the price point took them out of the equation for many, many buyers. There was nothing about the Options that set them above the competition to warrant any price differential, much less the large one they created. I heard lots of negative feedback (some directly and others indirectly from dealers) who were very frustrated and many were dropping Elite. While I can't prove it, I would say it's not much of a leap of logic to conclude they probably lost more dealers last year than they have since the inception of the brand. With their 2018 release (and earlier in the year release) and all of their talk about price point and their video on manufacturing efficiency reducing pricing etc. etc. they were clearly admitting they made a mistake in 2017 and there were committed to fixing the error of their ways in 2018. In addition, they lost some of the members of management (including prior owner) who made the brand what is is (or I should say was) and they lost the most prominent tournament archer/tv personality in Levi Morgan with him going back to Mathews (big loss given all of the whoopla that surrounded them landing him a handful of years prior.
> 
> I could go on but you get the point. I'm sorry, but anyone who doesn't think elite has been a mess over the past year or so has his head in the sand. That doesn't mean they don't make good products and, as I've said, the Ritual looks like a nice rig - maybe one of the top offerings of 2018 but it's a late release (another issue where they had to fast track their marketing as they realized they were really late to the game and losing on the marketing front) so the excitement level hasn't been there (yet anyway) and there is a lot of bad feelings towards the brand from many who have moved on to other brands - again, you can say what you want about AT but we've seen this type of reaction in droves from many here.
> 
> Lastly, I'd point out that I was defending elite against the assertion that things had somehow gotten so bad they were going to go out of business. I call nonsense on that.



I agree with everything you said. We had dealers here selling their bows at cost just to get rid of them. There is one other elite dealer near me that carries just a couple. I honestly hope they have a better year. I think Elite is a good company and they made some bad decisions banking on their rising reputation to carry them through it and it back fired in a big way. Elite was on the rise big time after landing Levi.He even went on to have some of his best years shooting which helped elite even more. After losing most of their leadership, as you said, Levi went back to familiar faces. He could see the writing on the wall. But I truly hope that Elite comes back. They need to improve their accessories even more.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Predator said:


> It was a bad year for certain. I don't "think" about a particular number that they sold and they probably did sell more than they deserved to sell riding on the brand equity that was left from prior management but I can assure you that demand was down. They jacked up the limb stops out of the gates which resulted in next to no valley and ruined first impressions. They fixed that issue on the fly at some point (good on them) but the price point took them out of the equation for many, many buyers. There was nothing about the Options that set them above the competition to warrant any price differential, much less the large one they created. I heard lots of negative feedback (some directly and others indirectly from dealers) who were very frustrated and many were dropping Elite. While I can't prove it, I would say it's not much of a leap of logic to conclude they probably lost more dealers last year than they have since the inception of the brand. With their 2018 release (and earlier in the year release) and all of their talk about price point and their video on manufacturing efficiency reducing pricing etc. etc. they were clearly admitting they made a mistake in 2017 and they were committed to fixing the error of their ways in 2018. In addition, they lost some of the members of management (including prior owner) who made the brand what is is (or I should say was) and they lost the most prominent tournament archer/tv personality in Levi Morgan with him going back to Mathews (big loss given all of the whoopla that surrounded them landing him a handful of years prior).
> 
> I could go on but you get the point. I'm sorry, but anyone who doesn't think elite has been a mess over the past year or so has his head in the sand. That doesn't mean they don't make good products and, as I've said, the Ritual looks like a nice rig - maybe one of the top offerings of 2018 but it's a late release (another issue where they had to fast track their marketing as they realized they were really late to the game and losing on the marketing front) so the excitement level hasn't been there (yet anyway) and there is a lot of bad feelings towards the brand from many who have moved on to other brands - again, you can say what you want about AT but we've seen this type of reaction in droves from many here.
> 
> Lastly, I'd point out that I was defending elite against the assertion that things had somehow gotten so bad they were going to go out of business. I call nonsense on that.


Predator Is spot on here, excellent analysis of what I too saw last year. Now I will be testing out a Ritual as soon as the the special order 65lb gets here, and think this year could be a great rebound year for Elite but I do think it will also be compared by man under more scrutiny because of last year. We will have to see how it matches up “ apples to apples” against the RealmX.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

4IDARCHER said:


> Predator Is spot on here, excellent analysis of what I too saw last year. Now I will be testing out a Ritual as soon as the the special order 65lb gets here, and think this year could be a great rebound year for Elite but I do think it will also be compared by man under more scrutiny because of last year. We will have to see how it matches up “ apples to apples” against the RealmX.


I'll be very interested in your feedback on the bow. I love that spec range for both bows. I will try to get my hands on one to shoot in a shop at some point after they become available.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Predator said:


> It was a bad year for certain.......
> 
> Lastly, I'd point out that I was defending elite against the assertion that things had somehow gotten so bad they were going to go out of business. I call nonsense on that.


Again, you're guessing. Only a handful of people know for sure. I'd guess they were off last year also, but I don't know for sure. If I were to judge Elite by my local dealers I wouldn't think there was much of an issue at all. They did well with Elite. Some do, some don't. I know of only one dealer about 75 miles away that did drop Elite, but he has 5 or 6 other brands. The prices scared me too.
It's perspective at best. Some people wouldn't think twice about dropping $1400.00 for the bow they want. Can you say carbon?

And I didn't say you were suggesting they were going out of business. You misunderstood.

It really shocks me how guys are quick to bash another brand, (present company accepted, OF COURSE) for miss-steps. I for one don't have the time nor inclination to do so.
Some guys just jump on the band wagon to hear themselves talk and be a joiner.
That's MY point.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> The only hot mess here is you who, every time I post on an elite thread, runs in like a little fangirl and tries to scratch me. Your behavior is pathetic.
> 
> Anyone with half a brain around here can recognize elite has made a mess of things and had a bad year last year. I was defending them against the claims they would be going out of business because of that and you run in and attack. SMH. I see nothing has changed with you. Keep hoping you'll grow up one of these days but that's probably wishful thinking.


Your a proven Elite basher... its really that simple with you..
U poke and prod every chance u get.. pathetic behavior...lol.. shall i dig up your past predator? Inferioty complex perhaps? Every year.. every Elite thread.. same ol' garbage spews out of your keyboard.. its like anything Elite triggers an inferiority complex in you... u simply cant resist.. its border line insanity...lol... ur a strange duck my friend... maybe its time to turn over a new leaf and have momma take away your keyboard when anything regarding Elite is posted... for your own benefit .. how long you gonna continue to do this... ? Remember that old saying.. those who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones... dont get all butt hurt when someone calls you out on it..


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> I'll be very interested in your feedback on the bow. I love that spec range for both bows. I will try to get my hands on one to shoot in a shop at some point after they become available.


Lol.. yea ok... sure pred.. we believe you! Cant wait for your unbiased review!

Mildy curious... what did Elite do to you that has kept you so angry all these years?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Unless the website has a glitch. Any ritual I put in my cart that doesn’t have a black Riser comes up with $100 up charge


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Up charge for anything but black riser but only give you a black limb option?? Not sure i like that logic? I know some guys that don’t like black limbs and even if they liked the bow would pass on buying one. I love my V37 and like the looks of the Echelon 37.




trial153 said:


> Unless the website has a glitch. Any ritual I put in my cart that doesn’t have a black Riser comes up with $100 up charge


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trial153 said:


> Unless the website has a glitch. Any ritual I put in my cart that doesn’t have a black Riser comes up with $100 up charge


I tried black, green and verde. All were 1099 in my cart?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Been shooting an Elite since they made their first 100 bows back in May 2006 and tend to believe what Predator and ID4 post over the proppppppganda that passes on here as not fake news.


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

tsilvers said:


> Your a proven Elite basher... its really that simple with you..
> U poke and prod every chance u get.. pathetic behavior...lol.. shall i dig up your past predator? Inferioty complex perhaps? Every year.. every Elite thread.. same ol' garbage spews out of your keyboard.. its like anything Elite triggers an inferiority complex in you... u simply cant resist.. its border line insanity...lol... ur a strange duck my friend... maybe its time to turn over a new leaf and have momma take away your keyboard when anything regarding Elite is posted... for your own benefit .. how long you gonna continue to do this... ? Remember that old saying.. those who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones... dont get all butt hurt when someone calls you out on it..


Sorry man I have to agree, I follow predator and he's a big douch bag, lol, if the shoe fits wear it.he gave me **** before because I got a bad deal from another seller. He sticks his nose were it don't belong, bet he isn't so tuff face to face


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

pbuck said:


> I tried black, green and verde. All were 1099 in my cart?


black comes up 999, everthinh else comes up 1099. 
not aure whats triggering an upcharge.


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> Finally, a 33" or less hunting bow. Nothing but 36-38 inches out there, glad to finally see someone offer a short bow for a change....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I share the sarcasm. Tree stand friendly lengths and any other marketing pulse for short bows. 



slickbilly-d said:


> Is elite struggling? Plastic limb pockets? Lol


I don't want any of the popcorn, I've shot a few Elite bows and all had good draw / shooting characteristic... but is that true? Plastic limb pockets?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

trial153 said:


> black comes up 999, everthinh else comes up 1099.
> not aure whats triggering an upcharge.


Hmmmm? It does say $999 on the catalog page but &1099 in the cart when ordering as do all the other colors.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pine Hawker said:


> Sorry man I have to agree, I follow predator and he's a big douch bag, lol, if the shoe fits wear it.he gave me **** before because I got a bad deal from another seller. He sticks his nose were it don't belong, bet he isn't so tuff face to face


So you're still upset then? lol.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Hmmmm? It does say $999 on the catalog page but &1099 in the cart when ordering as do all the other colors.
> 
> View attachment 6359839


i am hoping its a glitch. an up charge for run of the mill colors is a load of crap. they are already cutting corners with the all blacks limbs


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think there's an upcharge for 65# limbs. They said it was special order in their video. Here's with 60#


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

However, when I put it in as kuiu Verde, it listed for $1099.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I ordered one with 65lb limbs and that ($1099) was my cost. I actually got a call about it from their Sales’s department who were awesome to work with to comfirm everything. It was a different way to buy a bow for sure. I plan to do a thread about it when it comes in, and that was quoted as no later then Feb 1st.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg, did anyone see the financing details??? If you finance a $999 bow it will cost you $2352 at their $98/month payment for 24months. 

The interest is 9.99%. 

Gee thanks for the "option" elite.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried every limb weight, all 1099 in colors except black.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The disenfranchisement continues.... I am not paying up charges on regular run of the mill finishes.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am sure things will be clarified tomorrow at the ATA Show......


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

no they been crystal clear for awhile now. the outdoor group was the beginning of the end for elite.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Elite was on their way to becoming a monster in the industry but made some mistakes here the past few years, I doubt they will ever get back to where they were but they will still be bigger than some and doing just as good as many. 
I don't see being out of business anything Elite is worrying about at the moment, nor do I think it will be anytime in the near future.
It was sad to see and hear about because I shot their bows exclusively for years, I for one hope they rebound in a big way this year.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> Amen!!


Would be an awesome bow if it had matching limbs. Black kind of literally ruin it.
Pic didn't transfer but talking about snow camo bow.
I wouldn't worry about the pricing until dealers get them in and tell you 1100 for anything but black.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Elite is going to have another cluster ...... On there hands if there up charging for camo !


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> Elite is going to have another cluster ...... On there hands if there up charging for camo !


Agree, nothing good can come of that.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

So they create a video to announce the bow state msrp is 999 and then hide the up charge for a camo riser but only black limbs? So how is Prime able to create a split limb bow and offer matching camo limbs in the first time they ever have a split limb bow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> Lol.. yea ok... sure pred.. we believe you! Cant wait for your unbiased review!
> 
> Mildy curious... what did Elite do to you that has kept you so angry all these years?


So I'll respond to your "mild curiosity". You are incredibly off base. I'm not angry at anything and I certainly don't get "angry" at brands. You, on the other hand, are the angry one as you clearly have some sort of odd obsession of hatred toward me and seek out opportunities to launch unsolicited personal attacks against me regularly. A brief review of history will provide that out quite convincingly.

You are living in the past and can't get rid of your anger against me. Let's be completely honest here. We have to go way back...like maybe 5 years or so and I'll admit that for a period of time I would intentionally push the buttons of a few over-the-top elite fanboys (yourself included). I was never, ever angry at elite but I'll admit I participated in some unfair criticism that originated for two reasons. One is that I had read about a couple years worth of cam lean & shimming issues with the earlier elite bows from fellow AT members and having no experience with the cam system at the time, the idea of dealing with cam lean and shimming turned me off as compared to hybrids, which I had a ton of experience with. While some of the concerns people shared were warranted, it was the earlier years of those cams and they've made improvements plus I was overestimating the challenge of shimming and underestimating some of the positive attributes of the cam based on ignorance (yep, I said it...just being honest here). The second reason is that the fanboyism was so over the top that I couldn't resist pushing those buttons at the time. On the former issue I finally decided I needed to buy a binary cam bow to remove my ignorance so I could speak to the cam system intelligently. Didn't buy an elite because I was too focused on performance so I bought an Obsession "thinking" I was getting better performance based on the advertised speeds (more on that later). Ended up with 3 Obsessions and learned the cam system. Even had to shim one of those bows - not the end of the world and I shot the bows very well and learned to appreciate some of the benefits of the cam system including the generally smooth draw and the fact that it's a balanced system and stays in tune well. On multiple occasions after that I would have been more than willing to buy an elite bow but advertised performance kept me at bay and frankly now prefer binaries over hybrids. I loved the v-grip when they introduced it - even claimed I thought it was maybe the best stock grip on the market at the time. With the speeds of the Impulse series I thought maybe I'd pull the trigger when they came out but just didn't like the draw cycle. Then, of course, things started to fall apart at elite on the management and strategy front and there was no way I was paying inflated priced for an Option last year. On the other issue of poking at the fanboys I gave up on that long ago as it just caused threads to go sideways and resulted in a bunch of personal insults going back and forth. Since then I try to stick to commenting on archery topics and try pretty successfully to never launch unsolicited personal attacks at people just because they have an opinion that differs from mine.

For you or anyone to think that because I occasionally provide critical commentary on elite somehow means that I hate elite or single out that brands suggests you've been living in a box for the past 5 years - perhaps that box is an elite only box. I've provided critical commentary on every bow brand I've ever shot and others. Most adults have no problem with people providing their thoughts and opinions on brands/products whether or not they agree - and to the extent they don't agree, they don't feel some need to act like a child and attack the person on a personal level. But you see fanboys can't handle that.

If you were paying any attention whatsoever you'd know that elite is, in no way singled out by me. I'll give two examples. Like I just said, I've owned 3 Obsessions. At times I've been highly critical of obsession for miserably bad new product releases, poor communication, inflated IBO advertising and then there was the whole flex roller guard fiasco - heck I went through 3 versions of it with the M7 before they finally went to a flex slide. Even though I liked the bows and shot them well, I was highly critical of some of these things and you know what, there were fanboys that hated me at the time because I was being honest about my opinion rather than blindly supporting the brand and pretending it was perfect.

Second example would be Xpedition. I owned 2 of them and shot and tested others. I liked the bows and do think they are probably the king of speed bows. But I've been critical of them about things like the px3 cam which I think is horrible and they stick short draw archers with it, their 2016 release which was nothing more than a single cam bow (couldn't believe they didn't come out with anything other than that bow - when there simply isn't much market demand for single cams - heck even Mathews essentially moved on from single cams years ago), their ATR which, even though I didn't have cable chewing myself, has been a big issue and created huge negative brand noise - but even after pushing them to get rid of it they stuck with it despite continued noise and countless threads here on AT about cable chewing. When aftermarket string makers found a way to mitigate the ATR risk with .007 halo served cables Xpedition cried nonsense and said there wasn't an issue and that the ATR was designed to be used with unserved cables. The issues continued and then what do you know, for the 2018 release (which was almost nothing - just like the 2016 release) they once again stuck with the ATR but suddenly were shipping bows with cables served with .007 halo - hmmm. You get the point. But because I pointed out these issues and pushed the company on this I had X fanboys all upset at me and there are still a couple here who hate me because of it - lol - smh.

Well, you get the point. I'm an equal opportunity critic and have nothing against any particular brand. Everyone that knows me here knows I'll buy or shoot whatever I think is the best product for me at the time irrespective of the brand name on it. And so yes, I can be pretty darned unbiased about an elite product and will assure you that to the extent I thought one of their products was clearly the best fit out there for me I wouldn't hesitate to buy it.

So yes, you are way off base. I'm sorry for my poking and prodding that upset you years ago to the extent an apology means anything to you. But I moved on years ago. You can't seem to do so. I've not done anything to you for years now and you need to let go of this irrational belief that I have some sort of odd hatred for a particular archery brand and let go of your strange need to defend said brand from this irrational belief by coming onto every thread where I post something about elite and launching childish attacks at me. It may well be wishful thinking on my part that you could be man enough and mature enough to own up to your faults (like I have mine) and cease with your ridiculous behavior but I'm hopeful that you are actually a better person in reality than what you display here on AT every time you attack me. Either way, I'm not going to cease sharing my observations and opinions about archery products or brands (elite or otherwise) just because there are a handful of people here that choose to make fools of themselves by personally attacking me (an others) for having an opinion. But I'm hopeful you will choose to not continue to act like one of those fools. Trust me, it's you that stands to benefit from it far more than me. And in case you hadn't noticed, there are way more people on this thread who share my very concerns and observations about recent issues with elite than there are fanboys who want to deny them.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Pine Hawker said:


> Sorry man I have to agree, I follow predator and he's a big douch bag, lol, if the shoe fits wear it.he gave me **** before because I got a bad deal from another seller. He sticks his nose were it don't belong, bet he isn't so tuff face to face


Not sure why I even waste my time responding to this but what the heck, I'll just close the loop. First off, nice language - very mature. Second, I have no idea what on earth you are talking about...I don't actually recall ever engaging with you on any such topic - I'm assuming you are confusing me with someone else. If you disagree feel free to PM me and to the extent I've actually done something to wrong you I'm happy to apologize but I honestly have no idea what you are talking about. Third, my "nose" belongs wherever I want to put it on AT. We are all entitled to our opinions on archery topics here - I didn't know people's "noses" didn't belong in certain parts of AT  and we should all be able to share opinions on archery topics without being called nasty or immature names by fellow members. Lastly, what does being "tuff" have to do with anything we are talking about and why would you even speculate as to my "face to face toughness"? I'll spare everyone from my "toughness" resume and be clear about the fact that me sharing my opinions about archery topics is never about trying to be a tough guy or something. This whole line of thinking is odd and confusing to say the least.

Try to release the hatred buddy (it just makes you miserable) and I hope you have a good night.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry for the diversion everyone -busy day and just didn't have an opportunity to address the nonsense until now. You can resume your regularly scheduled program regarding upcharge concerns and the like.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

I have on on order since the week before christmas. My dealer said today itll be march before he can get any in. Thats even including his demo model... he was awful upset about it


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Pine Hawker said:


> Sorry man I have to agree, I follow predator and he's a big douch bag, lol, if the shoe fits wear it.he gave me **** before because I got a bad deal from another seller. He sticks his nose were it don't belong, bet he isn't so tuff face to face


if you feel that way, you may have better luck avoiding him than following him:wink:

i cannot say i understand though, he is opinionated and matter of fact, but i see no problem with that, especially on an internet forum. i would rather read his thoughts on a bow compared to those of a hardcore fanboy of that brand.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

when will the bow reviews start rolling in???


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> when will the bow reviews start rolling in???


 spring more than likely


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> when will the bow reviews start rolling in???


 elite is now the new bowtech on shipping. Release the bow in early december and be march or april at the earliest before ya get it


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Any ACTUAL news on the bow?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dozens will shoot it today at the ATA, reviews will be rolling in. I am pretty confident I will be shooting it by the end of next week locally.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

What cable guard system is this bow going to have?


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

It will be the ltr guide like the option series.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Predator said:


> So I'll respond to your "mild curiosity". You are incredibly off base. I'm not angry at anything and I certainly don't get "angry" at brands. You, on the other hand, are the angry one as you clearly have some sort of odd obsession of hatred toward me and seek out opportunities to launch unsolicited personal attacks against me regularly. A brief review of history will provide that out quite convincingly.
> 
> You are living in the past and can't get rid of your anger against me. Let's be completely honest here. We have to go way back...like maybe 5 years or so and I'll admit that for a period of time I would intentionally push the buttons of a few over-the-top elite fanboys (yourself included). I was never, ever angry at elite but I'll admit I participated in some unfair criticism that originated for two reasons. One is that I had read about a couple years worth of cam lean & shimming issues with the earlier elite bows from fellow AT members and having no experience with the cam system at the time, the idea of dealing with cam lean and shimming turned me off as compared to hybrids, which I had a ton of experience with. While some of the concerns people shared were warranted, it was the earlier years of those cams and they've made improvements plus I was overestimating the challenge of shimming and underestimating some of the positive attributes of the cam based on ignorance (yep, I said it...just being honest here). The second reason is that the fanboyism was so over the top that I couldn't resist pushing those buttons at the time. On the former issue I finally decided I needed to buy a binary cam bow to remove my ignorance so I could speak to the cam system intelligently. Didn't buy an elite because I was too focused on performance so I bought an Obsession "thinking" I was getting better performance based on the advertised speeds (more on that later). Ended up with 3 Obsessions and learned the cam system. Even had to shim one of those bows - not the end of the world and I shot the bows very well and learned to appreciate some of the benefits of the cam system including the generally smooth draw and the fact that it's a balanced system and stays in tune well. On multiple occasions after that I would have been more than willing to buy an elite bow but advertised performance kept me at bay and frankly now prefer binaries over hybrids. I loved the v-grip when they introduced it - even claimed I thought it was maybe the best stock grip on the market at the time. With the speeds of the Impulse series I thought maybe I'd pull the trigger when they came out but just didn't like the draw cycle. Then, of course, things started to fall apart at elite on the management and strategy front and there was no way I was paying inflated priced for an Option last year. On the other issue of poking at the fanboys I gave up on that long ago as it just caused threads to go sideways and resulted in a bunch of personal insults going back and forth. Since then I try to stick to commenting on archery topics and try pretty successfully to never launch unsolicited personal attacks at people just because they have an opinion that differs from mine.
> 
> ...


Apparently predator you have way too much time on your hands! Lol


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

One review (first Impressions) on another thread, says it is the best he has shot all year. Super smooth, dead, quiet and the grip is in his words "money"


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's an option with an elite energy 35 draw cycle ! That's the word on the street ! Lol I really hope there not charging 100$$$ up charge for camo !


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> It's an option with an elite energy 35 draw cycle ! That's the word on the street ! Lol I really hope there not charging 100$$$ up charge for camo !


The cam has been redesigned. If you look close and compare you can see the differences. The cam is slighly more rounded off as well as the mod structure.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> It's an option with an elite energy 35 draw cycle ! That's the word on the street ! Lol I really hope there not charging 100$$$ up charge for camo !


Think of it as a $100 discount for black. [emoji16]


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Shot the Ritual several times at the show. 

It was:
Smooth and possibly the best bow I've ever shot from Elite. I
MO it was the most quiet and lowest vibe bow they ever made without a doubt. 
Seemed decently fast with a DC smoother than I thought. 
Comfortable grip that was repeatable yet not too fat, lat or curved.

All around an impressive bow that will appeal to both the old school Elite shooter and the archers that are not familiar with Elite's offerings. It was in my top three bows of the show.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> It's an option with an elite energy 35 draw cycle ! That's the word on the street ! Lol I really hope there not charging 100$$$ up charge for camo !


I think the DC is better.

I think all camo is std and the ano colors are an upcharge.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Karbon said:


> Shot the Ritual several times at the show.
> 
> It was:
> Smooth and possibly the best bow I've ever shot from Elite. I
> ...


What were the other two?


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Karbon said:


> Shot the Ritual several times at the show.
> 
> It was:
> Smooth and possibly the best bow I've ever shot from Elite. I
> ...


Other two top bows?


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Karbon,

Scottie thought it felt like a comfort bowtech and or evolve cam draw cycle, I know you're familiar with those bows do you feel the same? I've always liked bowtech over the years, however imo these reign/realm cams in comfort setting are the easiest drawing cams on the market with evolve cams being the follow up.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

MY top bows...

Realm, Ritual almost tied. 1 and 1a
I like the PSE cam, as it's almost as smooth as it gets. So, I really like the Carbon Stealth "feel", but I struggle with PSE for some reason. Always have, but they are SMOOTH and efficient. Great cam and you dont get smoother with speed than the Evolve cam.
But...I like the Obsession Fix a ton. I've always shot the OA bows well and this new bow is SWEET. I'll give this second place and 2a to the PSE Carbon Stealth . LIGHT LIGHT LIGHT. This is what a carbon bow should feel like.
3 place to the Evolves and to the Triax. Flat out tie.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

CAB007 said:


> Karbon,
> 
> Scottie thought it felt like a comfort bowtech and or evolve cam draw cycle, I know you're familiar with those bows do you feel the same? I've always liked bowtech over the years, however imo these reign/realm cams in comfort setting are the easiest drawing cams on the market with evolve cams being the follow up.


The Realm on comfort and the new Ritual are close on draw. I shot (we shot) Elite, went to the bowtech booth and shot the Realm and then back to Elite. It was close. Slap the Realm into Performance setting and I'll give the DC edge to the Ritual then.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Glad to see reviews are rolling in instead of hearsay. I also read dealers who pre-ordered will get their bows this week.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thx


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I think Scottie/PA and the rest of the dealers should see the preview packs late this week or next...according to the folks in the booth.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Karbon said:


> MY top bows...
> 
> Realm, Ritual almost tied. 1 and 1a
> I like the PSE cam, as it's almost as smooth as it gets. So, I really like the Carbon Stealth "feel", but I struggle with PSE for some reason. Always have, but they are SMOOTH and efficient. Great cam and you dont get smoother with speed than the Evolve cam.
> ...


I agree, Realm & Ritual were a tie for me for best of show. I went back like 4 or 5 times to shoot the Ritual because I just couldn't believe how good it felt to shoot. The Realm is the same way but I had already shot it a bunch before the show. I'm pretty confident in saying the Ritual is Elites best bow ever. There wasn't one thing about the bow I could nit pick and say I didn't like. They even have a new wrist sling integrated into the riser which is a really cool design. Now we just need to see how efficient this new cam really is. 

The Obsession Fixation was not far behind either, just slightly stiffer on the back end of the draw. I liked the grip on it much better than the past flagship Obsession hunting bows.


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

Karbon said:


> MY top bows...
> 
> Realm, Ritual almost tied. 1 and 1a
> I like the PSE cam, as it's almost as smooth as it gets. So, I really like the Carbon Stealth "feel", but I struggle with PSE for some reason. Always have, but they are SMOOTH and efficient. Great cam and you dont get smoother with speed than the Evolve cam.
> ...


What grip felt better realm or ritual


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I like both, but hard to tell which is better as both are good. I have had my Realm for a few weeks and I won't have my Ritual for a little bit...
I think the Bowtech is wider and flatter on the back. The Elite is a little slimmer...little more contoured but NOTHING like the old banana.


If there were to pick my fav right now, I think I'd say the Ritual.


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

IClark said:


> Apparently predator you have way too much time on your hands! Lol


Lol. Reading Predators posts is like eating guacamole for me. Sometimes u get good avocados and sometimes bad. Often times I'm allergic. Sometimes the guac is excellent and I get a little bit of an allergic reaction, sometimes the guac sucks and I get an allergic reaction, and every once in awhile the guac is good and no allergic reaction at all. Just never know I guess. 

Glad to see alot of positive reviews on the echelons and rituals. Just wish the closest 3 elite dealers to me hadn't dropped em because of last year


----------



## R22 (Nov 3, 2016)

I shot the realm, ritual, and triax side by side yesterday. All at 28 inch and 62 lbs. 

3. Realm was nice but had a lot of aftershock. It felt like I needed to grab the bow with my release hand to stop the buzzing after the shot.

2. Triax was nearly perfect. My only complaint was the string angle. (I could probably get used to it, but the ritual was really comfortable and easy to repeat)

1. Ritual gets my vote. Super smooth, dead after the shot (although the triax was the best, imo), quiet (although the triax was the best, imo). I would choose the ritual for the grip, smooth draw, solid backwall, string angle, price, and looks. 

All of the above is a humble opinion from an amateur archer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

R22 said:


> I shot the realm, ritual, and triax side by side yesterday. All at 28 inch and 62 lbs.
> 
> 3. Realm was nice but had a lot of aftershock. It felt like I needed to grab the bow with my release hand to stop the buzzing after the shot.
> 
> ...


I have shot the Triax, too, but the draw cycle was more like the Option 6 I shot. Not what I want for hunting, personally. Can't wait to shoot the Ritual.[emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Barney2222 said:


> I have shot the Triax, too, but the draw cycle was more like the Option 6 I shot. Not what I want for hunting, personally. Can't wait to shoot the Ritual.[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oooh... Don't let the mathews fanboys see this comment. Lol:zip:


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

IClark said:


> Oooh... Don't let the mathews fanboys see this comment. Lol:zip:


Ha ha ha 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

Barney2222 said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They might like it, though. But me, not so much.[emoji13]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Barney2222 said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


FanBoys or not the Ritual is smoother than the Triax, and trust me the Ritual is very close in the dead and quiet department without riser dampers and monkey tails-LOL.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I just couldn’t resist that kolorfusion temptation on the Ritual. So now Black 65lb and MO mountain country in 70lb.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Well I just couldn’t resist that kolorfusion temptation on the Ritual. So now Black 65lb and MO mountain country in 70lb.


I am struggling between MO Mountain Country and Kuiu Vias.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Easy, one of each!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Easy, one of each!


Oh yeah! :doh:


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

The colors I'm really having problems deciding over is between MOC or graphite grey or maybe I should just stick with basic black????? Who knows. Thankfully I have a little time left to decide.


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

IClark said:


> The colors I'm really having problems deciding over is between MOC or graphite grey or maybe I should just stick with basic black????? Who knows. Thankfully I have a little time left to decide.


I went with Max-1. Just like that pattern. Most of my camo is that color.[emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Barney2222 said:


> I went with Max-1. Just like that pattern. Most of my camo is that color.[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My synergy is in that pattern and I love it, but I would really like to try something else.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Barney2222 said:


> I went with Max-1. Just like that pattern. Most of my camo is that color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Great Pattern! Had a E32 and an E35 in that camo.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Any video reviews from AT members yet?


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> Any video reviews from AT members yet?


There was a new one on Facebook that I saw yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My ship date was supposed to be last week but got pushed back so as soon as mine gets here I will get a video review up.


----------



## Barney2222 (Oct 9, 2014)

4IDARCHER said:


> My ship date was supposed to be last week but got pushed back so as soon as mine gets here I will get a video review up.


Nice! My ship date isnt till March 15th. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

well mine is on order, dealer said 4-6wks that was 2wks ago but i'm figuring now i'll be lucky if I see it by april 1st. I was hoping to use it for turkey hunting this spring. I will stay sharp w. my synergy


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

Really liked this bow when I shot a demo. Mine is at my dealer while we wait for modules......beam it over Scottie


----------

